# How long can springtails survive w/o food?



## LRobb88 (Dec 16, 2008)

I sold my darts off to move about 6 months ago (was planning on being gone way longer) and left all the supplies including a springtail culture (jumbo 32 oz starter from Joshs Frogs, never made a larger culture) with just charcoal and some distilled water in a tupperware. I was amazed to see that despite being in an ice cold basement for the whole fall and winter with no new food added the culture still had a large population. Not sure if they were tropical or temperate, but I assume temperate. 

So, just out of curiosity, what's happening here? Do they simply reproduce and maintain populations faster than they die off? what do springs eat in situations like this/how long can they live without food? 

Thanks


----------



## packer43064 (Nov 30, 2010)

They probably slowed down to where very little was going on. Kind of like putting mealworms or crickets in a a fridge and they slow way down, but when warmed up they are fine and about as usual. their food was more than likely some kind of mold or bacteria or something to that extent, if they were slow because of the lack of warmth they wouldn't be eating that much anyways. I could see it happening.


----------



## btcope (Jan 7, 2009)

i forgot about a spring culture i had for about 6 months. it was completely dry hydroton when i pulled it out from a low shelf. i put new water in it and sprinkled some yeast ... 2 weeks later there were springs! seems like they can hang on w/ little or nothing for a long long time.


----------

